# Gisele Bundchen - prepares backstage at the Alexander Wang Fall 2012 FS 11.2.2012 x6



## beachkini (15 Feb. 2012)

(6 Dateien, 8.664.603 Bytes = 8,263 MiB)
thx C.D.


----------



## Q (8 März 2012)

schön erwischt backstage  :thx:


----------



## taylor17 (8 März 2012)

Thanks for lovely G.


----------

